# 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung



## xNoVoLiNE (15. September 2013)

*800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,
Ich habe folgende Frage: Mein Cousin und Ich wollen meinem Cousin einen 800€-Gamer-PC zusammenstellen. Vielleicht helft ihr uns dabei  Er hat keine Teile von einem alten PC, die er verwenden könnte, also muss alles neu gekauft werden. Ich habe schon mal angefangen, etwas zu kreieren, aber denke, dass es den Rahmen sprengt  :
- GTX 760 / GTX 670 (je nach P/L)
- Intel Core i5-4670 (boxed) (non-k-Version)
- Z-87K (C1 oder C2)

Er braucht also noch diese Teile, aber da müsst ihr mir helfen:
-RAM (8GB 1600 MHz)
-PSU (bequiet Pure Power L7 @ 530W (wenn es reicht))
-Case
-Gehäuse-Lüfter vielleicht
-HDD (min. 1TB (finde ich))
-Monitor // Full-HD, 144Hz (außerhalb des Budgets)
-Maus (vllt. eine Gamer-Maus mit 5600dpi  )

Das war es erstmal, bei Fragen, einfach kommentieren 

MfG

P.S. Falls die Hardware / Peripherie das Budget sprengen sollten, sollte das nicht allzu tragisch sein, solange es nicht sehr viel mehr ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Hi Novo,

der 4670 ohne K ist mit nem Z87 Board sinnfrei. Das L7 Netzteil ist zu alt.

Für ~ 800,- Taler bekommt dein Cousin eine richtig gute Gaming-Maschine.

Ich mach mal was fertig. Bis gleich


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Abend Novo

Mein Vorschlag für knapp 830 Euro. Wenn das vom Budget nicht geht, würde ich den Kühler und den Brenner rausnehmen und diese dann später hinzukaufen. Da das Wetter nun etwas kühler ist als noch vor einem Monat, kannst du auf den True Spirit 120 M verzichten, wenn auch auf Kosten der Lautstärke und Temperatur.

Gruß AWR


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ich glaube, die Lautstärke wird nciht sooo ein Problem sein  Er will halt was aktuelles zocken.


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (15. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Nimm die Konfig von AWR4Fi, besser in dem Preissegment wird schwer


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Iwie kann ich den Link von MF nicht mehr kopieren , deshalb wieder ein Foto : Screenshot by Lightshot

Eventüll auch eine GTX760 nehmen.

Man könnte hier und da noch etwas sparen und eine SSD reinquetschen. Die wäre aber auch schnell nachgerüstet.

Monitor könnte dieser sein : ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mäuse : Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte M8000X Ghost Laser Gaming Mouse, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitoredit : http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX...WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. September 2013)

Rig sieht gut aus. 670  Und billiger kriegen wir es auch noch haha


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Wie gesagt, ich habe jetzt ein relativ teures Gehäuse und das deluxe Netzteil drin.

Ihr könntet ein günstigeres Gehäuse und ein Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement nehmen, würde ich aber nicht . Sind echt Sahneteile.

Die kleine Asus ist ebenso ein Sahneteil. Obwohl die so klein ist, ist die sehr leise und kühl. Etwas übertaktet rennt die einer GTX770 oder HD7970 weg. Klar, die kann man natürlich auch wieder übertakten, aber....

Ich sach ja, für ~ 800,- Taler bekommt dein Cousin ein Sahneteilchen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. September 2013)

Würde eher für rosis konfig stimmen, da vom p/l besser und mit (deutlich) besserem case


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. September 2013)

Wir selber wollen nicht ocen. Lieber vom Händler OC. Und sein PC ist dann besser als meiner OBWOHL meiner schon gut ist. Er will nämlich, wie ich Full-HD an und die Grafik zum Maximum hoch schrauben. Wie mr.4EvEr mir geraten hat, auf einem 144Hz-Monitor. 

edit: Vielleicht tauscht er ja haha


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Den Händler ocen lassen , geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2013)

Nein, Ich meine z.B. die GTX 670 OC von Asus - die wurde ja vom Händler Asus oced.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

und das um ganze 13mhz...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2013)

Lol. Der Referenztakt ist mehr als nur 13 MHz weniger.


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

das mit gtx670 ist ne feine idee
hier mal mein angebot
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Lol. Der Referenztakt ist mehr als nur 13 MHz weniger.



nope: GeForce GTX 670 Grafikkarte



pagani-s schrieb:


> das mit gtx670 ist ne feine idee
> hier mal mein angebot
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
leer...das spart geld


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

65 MHz


----------



## DugaL (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Hi, hätte auch mal eine Frage...

Wieso ist denn Rosigattons Zusammenstellung vom P/L besser ? 

Ich bin mich momentan auch allerhand am informieren, da ich auch vorhabe, mir die nächsten Monate einen neuen PC zu basteln. Versuche mich halt auf dem Aktuellen zu halten.


Ich sehe das hier so : Gut seine Zusammenstellung kostet etwa 50€ weniger, hat ein bessres Gehäuse und ein bessres NT, aber ist die 770 wirklich nur so wenig besser als die 670, dass sich das nicht lohnt ?

Ich frage jetzt nur rein aus Interesse, wiegesagt kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Die GTX670 hat bis vor kurzem noch 400,- Taler gekostet. Zudem hat die ein sehr gutes OC-Potential.

Etwas übertaktet (was die mit Sicherheit schafft) rennt die einer GTX770 oder HD7970 weg. 

Klar, die 770 kann man auch übertakten, aber P/L mäßig ist der Kraftzwerg Asus Mini GTX670 einfach der Knaller 

@ DugaL

Wenn Du erst in den nächsten Monaten einen PC bastelst, am besten ein paar Tage vorher einen Thread aufmachen und nachfragen, was sich so getan hat. 

Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin neue P/L Knaller. Die neuen AMD Grakas kommen sehr bald auf den Markt.....Die werden bestimmt auch wieder Bewegung in die Preise bringen .


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

@xNoVoLiNE
Nimm den Core i5 4570, falls der Core i5 4670 noch nicht gekauft ist, der reicht aus.
Und nimm kein Z87 Board bei einer non-K CPU, den fehler hast du schonmal gemacht als Netzteil würde ich das System Power 7 450W oder das E9 400/450Watt nehmen.


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2013)

Hier nochmal http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-350961


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Wieso empfiehlt ihr ihn alle ein Z Board und eine K CPU, ich habe nichts davon gelesen das die CPU übertaktet werden soll.
Und was soll er mit einer GTX 670 mit 4GB


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

CPU soll NICHT übertaktet werden.  Habe den 4570 auch, aber der 4670 hat 0.2 GHz mehr  Ich glaube eine eVGA gTX 760 sit doch auch auf GTX 770 - Niveau, oder irre ich mich?

P.S. wir bestellen die Teile erst, wenn wir uns alle mit der Zusammenstellung einig sind.  Bevor wir Müll kaufen 

Bestellt wird vielleicht nächsten, oder übernächsten Monat, aber wir müssen halt die Komponenten wissen.

@grenn-CB: Den Fehler habe ich gemacht, aber falls ich aufrüste, hab ich schon mal einen S1150-Board


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Der Core i5 4670 ist aber nur 5-6% besser das lohnt sich nicht.
Von einen Core i5 4570 auf einen Core i5 4670K oder 4770K aufrüsten würde sich nicht lohnen.


----------



## pagani-s (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wieso empfiehlt ihr ihn alle ein Z Board und eine K CPU, ich habe nichts davon gelesen das die CPU übertaktet werden soll.
> Und was soll er mit einer GTX 670 mit 4GB


 die gtx670 mit gb war billiger als die 2gb variante. also warum nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Es hat sich etwas neues ergeben, und zwar : ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition  

Ich würde definitiv zusehen, das ich nen i5 4570 und diese Graka kriege.  

So würde ich das sofort bestellen : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



pagani-s schrieb:


> die gtx670 mit gb war billiger als die 2gb variante. also warum nicht?



Allerdings bekommt man die Mini DCU von Asus schon für 212€ ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ich wäre bei der Asus HD 7970 Matrix Platinum skeptisch. Ich kenne jemand, der schon die 3. Karte zurückgeschickt hat, weil sie nicht vernünftig zu übertakten war  So werden es wohl die meisten "Bencher" gemacht haben und haben sich so die OC-Krücken hin- und hergeschoben  Und jetzt sind vermutlich nur noch OC-Fail-Karten im Umlauf 

Da würde ich lieber zur ASUS Radeon HD 7970, DC2T-3GD5, 3GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte  greifen, die ist wenigstens leiser als die Matrix Platinum, und CSV ist ein seriöser Laden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

das problem bei der dc2t ist wohl, dass sie aufgrund zu niedriger vcore manchmal instabil ist und in spielen abschmiert und man dagegen nichts tun kann, weil die vcore wohl gelocked ist


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

Oder eine 7990. Aber glaube die ist zu teuer haha


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das problem bei der dc2t ist wohl, dass sie aufgrund zu niedriger vcore manchmal instabil ist und in spielen abschmiert und man dagegen nichts tun kann, weil die vcore wohl gelocked ist


 
Dast steht hier aber anders: Test: ASUS Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II und MSI Radeon HD 7970 Lightning

und http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_hd7970_direct_cu_ii/4.htm


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

Ist der RAM gut? Vllt. hole ich mir ihn auch. Und mein Cousin soll einen PC bekommen, den er möglichst lange nicht aufrüsten muss


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Welchen RAM denn?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Joa, welcher Ram denn und wieviel Kohle hat dein Cousin   ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also, das Budget sollte 800€ nicht überschreiten, zumindest nicht viel! Ich meine die 8GB von Rosi  Brauche auch 8GB - rüste dann vllt. auch RAM auf.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ich würde den nehmen G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, der hat keine hohen Rippen.

Was für RAM hast du denn jetzt 2x2GB oder 1x4GB?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

1x4GB 1333 MHz  von Kingston.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle für dich nur einen 4GB Riegel dazu kaufen und gut ist Corsair ValueSelect DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Aber ist 2x 1333 MHz nicht schlechter als 1x 1600 MHz?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Dual Channel ist immer besser als Single Channel.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also kein Unterschied, ob 2x4gB oder 1x8? Und was hat es mit den MHz auf sich?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber ist 2x 1333 MHz nicht schlechter als 1x 1600 MHz?


 
Nö, da dann kein Dual Channel vorhanden ist.
1600MHz bringen bei den Intel CPUs nicht soviel mehr wie 1333MHz deswegen ist das da egal da du ihn ja auch schon hast.
Deswegen lieber 2x4GB.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Okay. Dann suche ich mal einen Kingston 1333 MHz.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Der Corsair geht auch


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Produktvergleich Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR1333D3N9/4G), Kingston HyperX blu. black DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9 (KHX13C9B1B/4), Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR13N9S8/4), Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333,


----------



## Hatschi (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Hi miteiander,
ich ma wieder nach langer Abstinenz. Diesmal versuche ich es aber mit einem möglichst konstruktiven Beitrag. Ich hoffe ich grätsche hier nicht zu sehr dazwischen, aber ich bin der Meinung meine Frage passt hier wunderbar.
Mein Arbeitskollege kam zu mir und möchte für seinen Sohn einen Gamingrechner für max.800€ Tendenz eher tiefer..., aber es ist mir/ ihm nicht so bekannt ob OC oder doch kein OC betrieben werden soll. Daher hab ich bisschen mit der GH Wunschliste gespielt und zwei Listen gebastelt. Ach Gehäuse braucht er anscheinend nicht, tippe das er auch kein Laufwerk braucht und SSD ist eig. auch kein Großartiges Thema (Finde eig. auch SSD´s sind ganz nett, aber brauchen tut man die nicht fürs gamen)
OC
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Nicht OC
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Mfg
Hatschi


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Am besten du machst einen eigenen Thread auf, aber ich würde die Non-OC Variante nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Moin Hatschi, 

der Übersicht halber wäre es sinnvoll, wenn Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachen würdest .

Die beiden Zusammenstellungen sind aber . 

Bei der mit OC fehlt aber noch ein vernünftiger Kühler für den 4670K und das Board ist "nur" ein mATX, was die Kühlerauswahl arg einschränkt.

Bei der ohne OC ist ein ATX Board dabei. Empfehle also für die OC Version auch ein ATX Board.

Und was für ein Gehäuse schon vorhanden ist, spielt bei der Kühlerwahl natürlich auch eine große Rolle .

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also, welche Zusammenstellung soll mein Cousin jetzt am besten nehmen?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Das hier soll er am besten so kaufen : Screenshot by Lightshot    ~ 816,- Taler

Ein DVD-Laufwerk wird eigentlich gar nicht benötigt, Win7 vom USB Stick draufziehen und gut ist.

Oder nachrüsten : LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk  Läppische ~ 15,- Taler


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Alle einverstanden ?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

So wie die Zusammenstellung bei Rosigatton ist?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Jau, alle einverstanden


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Nicht ganz, der RAM geht günstiger G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Und sonst?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Eigentlich ist der sonst gut wobei ich diese Grafikkarte von Alternate oder Caseking nehmen würde MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hast du schon Windows 7 bestellt?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Nein, wir bestellen erst, wenn wir uns einig sind


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Windows 7 würde ich auch erstmal nicht mehr bei PC Fritz bestellen PCFritz.de: 100.000 Windows-DVDs beschlagnahmt - WinFuture.de, da sollte man erstmal schauen was sich da ergibt, kannst das ja auch woanders bestellen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Okay.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Bin mal wieder aus der Versenkung hinauf gestiegen mit einer neuen Cofig und bitte euch um Rat: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hab hauptsächlich Rosis Config als Vorlage benutzt  Teilet mir euer Wissen mit und lehret mich. Ist dies eine gute Config - Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

was willst du mit dem 80mm lüfter?


----------



## Oozy (27. September 2013)

80mm-Lüfter?  Nimm einen Enermax T.B. Silence oder Scythe Slip Stream und passt.  

Konfiguration ist soweit gut, kannst du so bestellen, wobei ich noch einen CPU-Kühler kaufen würde, da der boxed nicht der Brüller ist. Zu empfehlen ist der Prolimatech Lynx, Thermalright True Spirit 120 M, Alpenföhn Sella etc.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Bis auf den pieseligen pipi-Lüfter


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2013)

Hab den gleichen Tower-Lüfter für In-Luft. o_O
edit: Benutzr auch den beigelieferten CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Nimm lieber das BitFenix Shinobi und nicht das BitFenix Shinobi Core, denn beim Core ist kein Gehäuselüfter dabei, das normale Shinobi ist sogar bei MF billiger als das Core BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Wieso rätst du jetzt jedem zu einer Inno3D GTX 770 wenn sie nicht mal ins Budget passt?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2013)

Les bitte den Startpost


----------



## grenn-CB (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

@xNovoLiNE
Sehe gerade das er das im jeden Thread gemacht hat, ich glaube er will nur Beiträge sammeln.
Also ignoriere das.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Haha, so ein kleiner 770er-Spammer xD


----------



## grenn-CB (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ist auch schon gesperrt worden.
Hast du schon das Gehäuse geändert?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Nein  gleich aber


----------



## grenn-CB (29. September 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Dann würde ich aber noch den 80mm Gehäuselüfter gegen den Enermax T.B Silence tauschen, falls es noch nicht gemacht wurde.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Habe einen 80mm vorne und hinten kommt ein 120er (glaub ich). Und eine Frage zum RAM für MICH noch. Ihr habt mir ja einen 4GB 1333MHz-Riegel gezeigt, aber vielleicht wollt ihr euch das erstmal so angucken.

Zu dem eigentlichen Thread: Diesen Monat sollen ja die neuen Hawaii-GPUs rauskommen - melde mich spätestens dann noch mal, weil die ja P/L-technisch super sein könnten.

Das ist mein RAM und genau den wollte ich mir dann noch mal kaufen, weil mein PC dank Windows 7 quasi nur mit 2GB RAM läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Wieso läuft der durch Windows 7 nur mi 2GB RAM wenn du 4GB hast?
Die 32Bit verison von Windows 7 kann schon mit 3,xxGB RAM umgehen.
Würde mal im BIOS schauen ob du da nicht der iGPU 2048MB Speicher gegeben hast


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ne, ne, habe 2 nette Progrämmchen:

GPU Meter - Download - CHIP Online
All CPU Meter - Download - CHIP Online

Die sagen mir, wie viel RAM benutzt wird (auf dem Bild ist der rAM im Moment sehr hoch in Benutzung. Wieso, weiß ich auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Den All CPU Meter nutze ich auch schon seit über einen Jahr.

Was hast du denn alles noch im Hintergrund laufen?
Bei mir habe ich gerade nur den IE mit 9Tabs offen und ich bin bei 2364MB RAM Verbrauch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den RAM auf 8GB Aufrüsten reicht locker aus.

Hier Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR13N9S8/4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, ob das der gleiche ist weiß ich nicht, aber er wird auch mit dem anderen laufen da er soweit die gleichen Daten hat.


----------



## IgorVan (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

C1 oder C2: Welches PCH-Stepping nutzen Haswell-Mainboards? Update: Wortman verschiebt PCs wegen Produktmangel

sollte man das auch bei dem MainBoard beachten oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? ==> C1 vs. C2

mfg IgorVan


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Wenn du kein Standby benutzt kannst du das auf jeden Fall vernachlässigen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Im Hintergrund laufen in der Regel Skype, steam, Spotify, Gogole Chrome mit 5-6 Tabs.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Dann kann das schon passen, desto mehr RAM zur Verfügung steht desto mehr nimmt sich Windows auch, denn bei mir braucht Windows 7 + Hintergrundprozesse auf den Rechner mit 3GB RAM nur 900-1000MB RAM, aber bei den mit 8GB RAM da auch 1,5-2,0GB RAM obwohl das gleiche läuft, das einzigste was da mehr läuft ist was fürs WLAN aber das mit dem Verbrauch war schon vorher so bevor ich WLAN hatte.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Langsam nähert sich die neue GPU-Serie ... soltle mein Cousin sich diese holen? Habe angebliche Benchmarks und MHz-Anzahlen der R9 290 gesehen ^^


----------



## Oozy (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie sollen wir wissen, was er für ein System hat und ob da Handlungsbedarf nötig ist? Da müsste man schon einiges mehr wissen, wie Budget, Verwendung (eine R9 290(X) für normales Full HD wird sicherlich nicht vonnöten sein)

Edit: Sorry 
Dachte, dass der aktuelle Rechner für dich ist, und nicht für deinen Cousin. 

Für 1080p @ 60Hz würde ich lieber eine R9 280X von Sapphire kaufen, da sie leiser ist als die Gigabyte sein soll.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Langsam nähert sich die neue GPU-Serie ... soltle mein Cousin sich diese holen? Habe angebliche Benchmarks und MHz-Anzahlen der R9 290 gesehen ^^



Die würde aber doch nichts ins Budget passen, da sollte eine R9 280X von Gigabyte oder MSI aber möglich sein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja, wollte ihm (und mir) vielleicht einen 144Hz kaufen, wie mr.4EvEr mir geraten hat. ^^ Da sind dann mit V-Sync mehr FPS drinne


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also ich würde kein 144Hz kaufen, würde da lieber einen Monitor mit IPS Panel nehmen.


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Kommt drauf an. Für schnelle Spiele ist ein 144 Hz-Monitor schon erste Sahne und ich würde den einem IPS-Schirm vorziehen.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Stimmt schon allerdings kommt es da auch auf die Grafikkarte an und bei IPS hast du den Vorteil auch schon so.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

IPS hat 60Hz bei V-Sync, aber da ich nicht im 75°-Winkel vor meinem Monitor sitze, brauche ich doch iPS nicht, oder? ^^


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja, zumindest ist das meine Meinung. Da ich vor dem Monitor nicht hin- und herturne, ist mir da ein 120/144Hz-Bildschirm wichtiger. 

Mein Fernseher hat hingegen ein IPS-Panel. Da turne ich zwar auch nicht hin und her, aber wenn mehrere Leute mitgucken wollen, ist eine gewisse Blickwinkelstabilität da schon wichtiger.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

Welche von den neuen GPUs würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja die würde ich auch nehmen, wie soll der Rechner denn jetzt insgesamt aussehen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

In irgendeinem Beitrag hab ich eine config gelistet mit falschen case cooler ^^

edit: ueberarbeite sie gleich aber noch msl stark


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Dann poste hier mal die richtige Konfig


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Beitrag hab ich eine config gelistet mit falschen case cooler ^^
> 
> edit: ueberarbeite sie gleich aber noch msl stark



In Ordnung, ich selber würde übrigens auch sagen das ein 144Hz Monitor kein Sinn macht, zumindest nicht bei der R9 280X.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Wieso sollte ein 144 Hz Monitor keinen Sinn machen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

144Hz ist für Ego-Shooter ala BF4 oder CoD Ghosts sehr wohl geeignet ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Mit der R9 290X wirst du doch kaum in einen Game die weit über 60FPS kommen, zumindest nicht wenn man Filte rund Texturen benutzt.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Selbst dann fühlt es sich mit einem 144 MHz Monitor deutlich smoooooooooooooooother an


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das sollte eigentlich die Config sein, nur die GPU ist ja langsamer als meine ... ich habe 980 / 1033 MHz und die 280X nur 870 / 1020 MHz ... da würde doch eher diese GPU passen: Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927XOC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 1050 / 1100 MHz  Und welche Case Cooler soll mein Cousin nehmen?


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Selbst dann fühlt es sich mit einem 144 MHz Monitor deutlich smoooooooooooooooother an



Das wusste ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Zurück zur Config auf Seite 10 letzter Beitrag ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Nimm lieber die 7200.14 Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, zudem das Shinobi ohne Core BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und das E9 450W be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zudem bleib bei der R9 280X denn die R9 270X ist langsamer da Takt nicht alles ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

fehlen aber noch ein oder zwei 120mm lüfter: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

passt. aber beim ram kannste auch nochmal 10€ sparen: GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Sogar noch etwas mehr G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Sparfüchse


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wie lang meint ihr, muss mein Cousin nicht aufrüsten - habe ihm gesagt, kann 1 - 2 Jahre sein. So schnell wird sich nichts ändern ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Die CPU kann imho locker die nächsten 5 Jahre jede Graka befeuern, wenn nicht länger, und die 280X hält auch seeehr lange.

Ich habe bis Ende letzten Jahres noch alles auf meiner 9800GT gezockt 

Kannst deinem Cousin sagen, mit 4570 und 280X hat er erstmal echt ein paar Jahre Ruhe


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Hatte bis vor 4 Monten 'n FX-4100 und 9400GT


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die CPU kann imho locker die nächsten 5 Jahre jede Graka befeuern, wenn nicht länger, und die 280X hält auch seeehr lange.



Mit dieser Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, wer weiß was da noch kommt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Mit PS4 und XBONE steigen die Systemvorraussetzungen in den nächsten Jahren drastisch -.-


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

deine glaskugel funktioniert also?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Joah. Schickes Ding - 2€ auf ebay + 50.000€ Versand aus Dummheitshausen ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Das weiß jetzt noch keiner genau, aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue wird es kein Sprung werden wie damals von XBOX zu XBOX 360 oder PS2 zu PS3.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=URQj1Ph7INY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=URQj1Ph7INY

In der Mitte sagt er was dazu ^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

die ps4 und xboxone sind jetzt schon mit maximal AUflösong überfodert


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja, habe schon gelesen das BF4 bei der PS4 oder Xbone nur auf 900p laufen sollen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=URQj1Ph7INY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=URQj1Ph7INY
> 
> In der Mitte sagt er was dazu ^^


 
Ist das nicht auch der der letztens bei FB seine neue CPU Zusammenstellung gepostet hat?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Seine neue PC-Config


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja genau die meinte ich, leider wurde der Thread den Laptophasser hier aufgemacht hat mittlerweile geschlossen.


----------



## Laptophasser (29. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ja genau die meinte ich, leider wurde der Thread den Laptophasser hier aufgemacht hat mittlerweile geschlossen.



Jep, wurde in die Rumpelkammer verschoben.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Und was stand drin???


----------



## Laptophasser (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Schau es dir doch einfach an : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/297479-eine-runde-ueber-die-konfig-vorschlaege.html


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Oktober 2013)

HAHAHAHA So einer, wie die war ich auch vor ein paar Jahren xD aber das toppt alles ... habe da auch einen kommentar geschrieben. kurzfassung: ihr habt 0 ahnung und tut einen auf wichtig blablabla xD extreme.pcgh für leute, die noch was von experten lernen wollen ect. Ich gebe zu, dass ich nuxht alles weiss, aber ich spezialisiere mich auf 1 Sache (Gaming) und lerne dan etwas neues (Hardware). Aber bevor dieser thread der rumpelkammer des rumpelstielzchens zum opfer fällt, back to topic:

Der 144Hz-Monitor wird ein ASUS VG278HE, wie ihn mir Painkiller (indirekt) und mr.4EvEr empfohlen haben.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja das sollte passen genauso wie die PC Zusammenstellung für deinen Cousin.
Ein Feedback zu dem PC wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Oktober 2013)

Es wird alles aber nicht vor Weihnachten bestellt sein, da er erst noch etwas vor hat ^^ Kann auch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Dann Frage hier im Thread nochmal 2-3Tage vor dem kauf nach.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Dann Frage hier im Thread nochmal 2-3Tage vor dem kauf nach.



genau denn bis dahin kann sich einiges tun und man kann die zusammenstellung noch eventuell leicht optimieren


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also: Budget ist gesunken, da er jetzt seinen Führerschein macht ^^ http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-381391 500€ ist seine Grenze und er möchte auf raten zahlen 20€ maximal. ^^ Gibt es da einen Shop? Und habt ihr an der Config Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wenn nicht, dann bestellt er nächsten Monat


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Mein erster Gedanke dazu, er soll nen i5 4570 nehmen und erstmal auf der IGP zocken. Dedizierte Graka nachrüsten.

Auf Keife/Deckel kaufen ist natürlich immer  

Ratenzahlung bieten so ziemlich alle Shops an (Mindfactory, Hardwareversand, Mylemon.....)


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also ich würde es so machen 
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190)
 490,14€ bei Mindfactory und Grafikkarte später dazu wie es Rosigatton schreibt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Die Config hatte mir der-pc-nutzer mal gezeigt und ich habe sie mal recyclet ^^ Also welche soll ich nun nehmen  bzw. er haha


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Die mit dem Core i5 4570 wäre auf lange Sicht deutlich besser, natürlich vorausgesetzt es wird noch eine Grafikkarte nachgerüstet.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Er sagte mir gerade bei Skype: "Muss ich ja dann ".


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ist die beste Lösung, ohne Kompromisse, da hat er am meisten und am längsten was von


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Welche GPU soll er dann nehmen?  Kommt ja im Februar die 760 Ti stimmt's?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kommt ja im Februar die 760 Ti stimmt's?



Ist ne OEM Karte


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Oder soll er die aus deiner Config nehmen, nutzer?


----------



## -sori- (1. Februar 2014)

Evtl. Noch beim Netzteil die 450 Watt Variante nehmen, hat eine Rail mehr


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Oder soll er die aus deiner Config nehmen, nutzer?



Nein, lieber die 6€ teurere Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X. Hat nen besseren Kühler und ist schneller


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Die hier müsste das sein? Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

Genau


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja die ist das und die R9 270X ist nur 4% langsamer als eine GTX 760 und 40-50€ billiger.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Also 400W oder 450W? Bin gerade die Wishlsit für mf.de am zusammen stellen ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

Das 450 Watt, da es, wie schon erwähnt 4 statt 3 Rails hat


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Lohnt sich überhaupt der i5 ? Wärs nicht besser einen Xeon zu nehmen ich meine für Zukunfts Gaming (4K/8T)


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Kommt auf das Budget an und in diesem Fall müsste er dann den Xeon E3-1245v3 nehmen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Was heißt denn hier Zukunft? 1 Jahr? 10 Jahre?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

3-4 Jahre  Sieh Konsolen haben 8 Kerne und die ersten Spiele (Battlefield 4) brauchen schon 4 Kerne


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> 490,14€ bei Mindfactory und Grafikkarte später dazu wie es Rosigatton schreibt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sorry für Doppelpost, falls noch keiner was dazwischen geschrieben hat xD


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Ja das passt, du hattest ja sogar noch Glück das jemand gerade was dazu geschrieben hatte.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Es sind 36€ mehr als 490€ -darauf wollte ich hinaus ^^ Sprent das Budget um 26€ ^^ Zwar net viel, aber 500€ war eig. Grenze


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Als Case würde ich statt dem Shadow allerdings das Cooltek Antiphon nehmen, das ist ´n Tick hochwertiger


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Und Lüfter? Fehlen die, oder sind die von geringerem Wert xD ? Kann mir mal jmd. sagen, wieso der Preis von 526€ auf 533€ springt, wenn ich ein anderes Gehäuse nehme, welches 2€ billiger ist?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Sind 3 120er drin, die wohl ziemlich gut sind


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Eventuell ist der Service Level Gold wieder in den Warenkorb gekommen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Was soll das sein? xD


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Der Service den Mindfactory anbietet den man aber nicht nehmen muss


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

grenn meinte, es ksotet alles nur 490€, aber bei mir iwie 500€+ xD


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Februar 2014)

Gut möglich weil bei Mindfactory sowieso dauernd die Preise steigen ind fallen und der Core i5 4570 ist vor 3-4 Stunden um 30€ teurer geworden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2014)

http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=21787 Lohnt sich das? Wären schon mal paar Münzen gespart ^^


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Klar schlag zu 

Sparst dir immerhin 5 euro


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich nicht denn der Versand liegt bei 4,95€, damit zahlt man sogar 10 Cent mehr als wenn du es auch bei Mindfactory bestellt aktuell.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Klar schlag zu
> 
> Sparst dir immerhin 5 euro


 Oh haha hab immer den Preis 50€ im Kopf xD

edit: Das wäre jetzt der PC, den er bestellen soll? Und das incl. 80€ unten ist im Preis drin, oder kommt oben drauf?  Nur der Versand ist ja ab 0 Uhr weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: Dann klatsche ich ihm erstmal Linux/SteamOS drauf, den Intel HD Graphics-Treiber, damit er einigermaßen zocken kann und dann fenito


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

So eine große Auswahl an Spielen bei Linux/ bzw. auch Steam OS gibt es ja zurzeit nicht zumindest wenn man mal die zurzeit meist gespielten Spiele anschaut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> So eine große Auswahl an Spielen bei Linux/ bzw. auch Steam OS gibt es ja zurzeit nicht zumindest wenn man mal die zurzeit meist gespielten Spiele anschaut.



Was bleibt ihm denn anderes übrig ohne GPU?  Steam unterstützt ja Linux vollwertig ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Das ist mir schon mit Steam OS und Linus, aber mit der iGPU könnte er auch aktuelle Spiele unter Windows Spielen aber eben nur auf schlechter Qualität.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Er will eig. nur CSS und Cinema 4D, Photoshop et.c ^^ letzteres sit ja nicht sehr geeignet mit einem 4570 ... hat er mir auch eben erst gesagt xD


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 800€-Gamer-PC-Zusammenstellung*

Von der CPU schon, von der Grafik der CPU eher nicht da einige Teile von Photoshup mit CUDA umgehen können.


----------

